# Need advice/ help having information over load



## hijammer (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm about to do my first TIVO upgrade and a second one shortly after.

Also please excuse my spelling it late and I don't spell good in the first place.

What I have:

DTvTivo Hughes SD-DVR80 with sw ver 6.2-01-2-351

DTvTivo Hughes HDVR2 with sw ver 6.2-01-2-151

2 new 250gb drives from CompUSA New years sale.

1 Linksys USB100M

What I want to do:

First

I want to replace the drive in the SD-DVR80 with one of the 250gb drives. In doing this i want to preserve all my information including recordings. 
I want to save original drive as a emergancy fall back. 
After installing new drive I want to to add network support and TivoWeb goodies.

Second 
I want to do the same to the HDVR2 and will add adapter later.

What I think, I need to do

1. Remove HD from Tivo and installing comp with the new one.

2. Boot with PTVupgrade LBA48 CD with MFStools.

3. Follow the Hinsdale I can skip step 7 since my back up is my original an I'm making a complete copy of the drive in step 10 option option 3

4. wait several hours

5. Shutdown

6. Reboot with PTVnet Utility CD for select Series2 DirecTV DVR Systems (6.2)

7. Follow the on screen guide for installation.

8. Shutdown

9. Install new drive into Tivo and plug in net work adapter and have fun.

10. Repeat process on other Tivo.

My questions

1. Is my above synopsis correct and uses the right tools.

2. Is PTVnet Software Utility CD tied to a specifies model, ie would i need to buy a copy special for each of my Tivos listed above or would the one cd work for both?

Please post any other comment or questions, there's just a lot of info out there and it kind of confusing me.

I will appreciate any help you can provide.

Again please excuse spelling, even though I ran spell checker.


----------



## hijammer (Aug 27, 2003)

Since no one has bit does that mean it sounds like a good approach?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It does to me. From initial impressions, the PTVnet utility CD would do multiple versions.


----------



## hijammer (Aug 27, 2003)

thank you


----------

